# What are your favorite Aikido books?



## dianhsuhe (Feb 22, 2006)

I have read the Spirit of Aikido but was wondering what other books you all might recommend?  I know Tohei Sensei has quite a few- and I really like the KI principles...

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!

James


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 22, 2006)

There are some books by Gaku Homa Sensei which are pretty good.  I took classes from him back in Colorado and he was REALLY good.  Also a damn fine chef as the school was also a resturant...Man I would love some of that sashimi right now...Ahhhhh....

Also you might want to check out a book called "Hands of healing light"  Its kinda a new agy thing but it is all about energy.  Also peoples defense systems.  Good read if you can find it cheap.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 22, 2006)

dianhsuhe said:
			
		

> Spirit of Aikido


 
That one is good.  Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere is excellent as well.

Have only paged through many others so I can't really say there...


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 23, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> That one is good. *Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere* is excellent as well.
> 
> ...


 

IMO one of the best


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 23, 2006)

Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere is my favorite as well.  It's the first one on aikido I ever read and still my favorite.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks!  Looks like Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere will be my next purchase!

Cheers!

james


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 23, 2006)

dianhsuhe said:
			
		

> Thanks! Looks like Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere will be my next purchase!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> james


 
When I first joined the board here I started (or was involved in a topic in this regard), a few people stated that book as being one _most_ martial artists should read.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 25, 2006)

Definately "Koryu Aikido" by Nobuyoshi Higashi. Great Aiki Budo techniques and most of them are simple, has smaller circles and very usable for self-defense.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a lot of aikido books, I have abouty 10 aikido books. My favorite Aikido books are: _Aikido and the dynamic sphere, The student guide to aikido, _and a few more. I have one Koichi Tohei book and it's called _Ki in daily life._ It's a pretty good book if you are into aikido as well as ki.

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll be upfront in saying I'm NOT an Aikidoka, but "Center: The Power of Aikido" has really helped out my jujitsu.  I've loaned it out to one of my fellow students, so I don't have the authors names handy.  It's not a technique book, but it explains why techniques work.  I'd recomend it for any standing grappling type arts.


----------

